# Stumptown Herf - short notice!



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

*When: 1/30/08 (Tomorrow night!)*

*Where:*
*Jake's Grill*
*611 SW Tenth Avenue*
*Portland, Oregon 97205*

*Start time: 5:00ish*

Sorry for the short notice, Joey and I are going to hit Jake's tomorrow for happy hour and burn a few Backwoods. Come join us if you can!


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Backwoods :r

I'm pretty sure Sam will be able to make it as well.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Damn it, Jim! I have retirement deal I have to attend tomorrow night...


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll be there in spirit but my body will be down here in my backyard.
Hmmm, now which 'gar do you think I should smoke first?:ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Just noticed this call to arms. Alas, I won't be able to make it. Light up a few good ones (mmmm... White Owl Pineapple Tubo.. mmmmmm...) and we'll meet up again at the next herf?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

The Pict said:


> I'll be there in spirit but my body will be down here in my backyard.
> Hmmm, now which 'gar do you think I should smoke first?:ss


The good one Chip.



jquirit said:


> Just noticed this call to arms. Alas, I won't be able to make it. Light up a few good ones (mmmm... White Owl Pineapple Tubo.. mmmmmm...) and we'll meet up again at the next herf?


That stinks, hope you can make the Brass on the 9th.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I can make the 9th, but not tonight. If I would have seen this even 1/2 hour earlier, then I could have made it. Sigh. Do us all proud and make Joey buy the entire bar shots of WT.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> I can make the 9th, but not tonight. If I would have seen this even 1/2 hour earlier, then I could have made it. Sigh. Do us all proud and make Joey buy the entire bar shots of WT.


My bad Mark, I should have PM'd you. I think you should drop what you have planned and show up anyway.

O.k Joey, there are now expectations!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We need to have Kodak select a different poisen next time he buys the round...:hn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> We need to have Kodak select a different poisen next time he buys the round...:hn


No, we just need to make him drink all the shots the next time he does that. That'll cure him. :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> No, we just need to make him drink all the shots the next time he does that. That'll cure him. :gn:gn:gn


The jury is still out on curing him of anything...:r


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I can make the 9th, but not tonight. If I would have seen this even 1/2 hour earlier, then I could have made it. Sigh. Do us all proud and make Joey buy the entire bar shots of WT.


You guys are in trouble when I start making money 



Bigwaved said:


> We need to have Kodak select a different poisen next time he buys the round...:hn


Dave, we've talked about this denial of yours before; it's just not healthy. (Dave is a closet WT fan)



vstrommark said:


> No, we just need to make him drink all the shots the next time he does that. That'll cure him. :gn:gn:gn


Nah, once I have a good buzz then I just want more, which usually ends up with me pulling out the credit card and looking for victims (er...friends to take shots with) :ss

My one night record is 9 shots of Wild Turkey 101, along with a couple shots of other stuff, in a three hour span. That was on Black Friday this year. Jenny made me promise to take her out deal-hunting and I had absolutely no interest in waiting in line freezing. I made that promise, on the condition that she allow me to get drunk with my buddies and she DD's


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

okay guys. I can't make it tonight, but I will light up at 5:00 in solidarity. I have a Monte #2 that needs some fire.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh geez, what's your excuse? :bn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Oh geez, what's your excuse? :bn


date night. What's yours? Oh that's right, this is a date for you. :ss


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Jenny's coming with me :ss


----------

